# Resorts and Reviews Info



## lilsmilin (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi. Not sure if the correct place to ask this question, but here goes. On the Resorts & Reviews area, some resorts have icons and I'd like to know what the different icons mean. I know one designates a Gold Crown resort, but I have no idea what the the other icons mean. I have looked around TUG for the info, but I can't find any info. My husband and I are looking into buying a timeshare, and I am doing a lot of research, thanks to TUG. I have read all the advice pages for Wyndham, reading about RCI and II now, and moving on to HGVC next. I already know quite a bit about Diamond as we had purchased a timeshare from Diamond while in Florida, then rescinded, and I am still part of a Diamond Facebook page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2022)

happy to help!

you should be able to hover your mouse over the icon to have it display the tooltip/description.   believe what you are referring to are the individual prestige levels for the resorts used by the two major exchange companies.   rci uses gold/silver/etc  and ii recently revamped their system to now use elite/premier/select

i do not believe we have incorporated the new level added by II yet, and then we would likely need to go in and change all the resorts previously ranked as permier..to elite etc.


----------



## Eric B (May 19, 2022)

@TUGBrian, I'll be staying at a resort that isn't listed in the review section next week, Flora Farms and figured I'd write a review for it afterwards.  How do I go about doing that for an unlisted one?  This one trades in ThirdHome rather than II or RCI, but there are a few TUG members like me that use that exchange now too.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2022)

added









						Flora Farms classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Flora Farms Timeshare Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Baja California Sur User rating 10.00 with 1 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## Eric B (May 19, 2022)

Thanks!


----------

